# cups - Drucker automatisch starten?

## derbrain

Ich hab gerade cups installiert, der Drucker (Canon Pixma iP4000 an USB-Port) arbeitet auch einwandfrei. Jetzt hab ich aber folgendes Problem: jedes mal, wenn der Drucker eingeschaltet wird, ist er zunächst einmal inaktiv und muss unter cups erst einmal gestartet werden. Geht das nicht auch automatisch?

----------

## @4u

Die Frage erscheint irgendwie ... unlogisch ... cups ist aktiv aber der Drucker hat jedesmal nach einem Neustart den Status deaktiviert?

----------

## derbrain

Halt, ich korrigiere: das Problem tritt nach dem Neustart des Rechners auf, nicht des Druckers. Ich hab schon probiert cupsd zu stoppen und neu zu starten, auch da läuft alles problemlos.

Als Treiber verwende ich TurboPrint, falls das irgendwie wichtig ist.

----------

## @4u

Ich verweise mal auf einen Thread im Ubuntu-Forum:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22871.html

Welcher Druckertreiber kommt zum Einsatz und ist es korrekt, dass die Queue des Druckers immer den Status "stopped" besitzt?

Werfe einmal einen Blick in die Logs unter /var/log/cups - wenn dies durch eine Art Fehler verursacht wird, sollte es dort drin stehen.

----------

## derbrain

Aaaaaaaaaha! Hab mir die Log-Datei angeschaut, überlegt, probiert und bin auf folgendes draufgekommen:

Der Drucker wird unter CUPS beim Starten als aktiv angezeigt, egal ob er angeschlossen/eingeschaltet ist oder nicht. Sobald ich aber versuche zu drucken, wird (so nehm ich mal an) überprüft, ob der Drucker wirklich da ist. Ist er ausgeschaltet, wird er auf "stopped, accepting jobs" gesetzt, was ja auch durchaus nachzuvollziehen ist.

Dumm ist halt, das man den Drucker dann nicht einfach einschalten kann, sondern ihn manuell im Interface starten muss. Für mich allein wär das zwar nervig, aber kein Weltuntergang, aber ich möchte den Drucker auch im Netzwerk freigeben, und da soll ja nicht unbedingt jeder das root-Passwort wissen (abgesehn davon, dass die anderen keine Lust haben werden da rumzuhantieren). Überhaupt wäre es gescheiter, wenn CUPS immer den aktuellen Status anzeigen und ihn nicht erst bei einem Druckversuch abfragen würde.

Treiber ist, wie gesagt, TurboPrint. Dürfte aber in dem Fall nix zu sagen haben, oder?

----------

## @4u

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Dumm ist halt, das man den Drucker dann nicht einfach einschalten kann, sondern ihn manuell im Interface starten muss. Für mich allein wär das zwar nervig, aber kein Weltuntergang, aber ich möchte den Drucker auch im Netzwerk freigeben, und da soll ja nicht unbedingt jeder das root-Passwort wissen (abgesehn davon, dass die anderen keine Lust haben werden da rumzuhantieren). Überhaupt wäre es gescheiter, wenn CUPS immer den aktuellen Status anzeigen und ihn nicht erst bei einem Druckversuch abfragen würde.
> 
> Treiber ist, wie gesagt, TurboPrint. Dürfte aber in dem Fall nix zu sagen haben, oder?

 

Das klingt eigentlich eher so, als ob der Drucker sich nicht selbst mit "bereit" meldet, wie er es sollte ... Das ein nicht erreichbarer Drucker auf stopped gesetzt wird, erscheint hingegen logisch. Eventuell lohnt es sich, auf der cups-Webseite im Bug-Tracker vorbeizuschauen. Entweder es ist ein Bug oder du kannst es als Request eintragen.

Zuvor solltest du aber nochmals mittels Suchmaschine sicherstellen, dass man dieses Verhalten nicht mittels einer Option abändern kann.

----------

## derbrain

so, nach längerer abwesenheit gehts jetzt weiter  :Wink: 

ich hab noch mal gegoogelt. das problem scheint bekannt zu sein, aber nicht sonderlich verbreitet. jedenfalls habe ich relativ wenig dazu gefunden.

eine lösung, die vorgeschlagen (und anscheinend auch umgesetzt) wurde, war, per cron-job immer wieder zu versuchen den drucker zu starten. ich halte das aber für ausgesprochen unelegant. anstatt ein entsprechendes script per cronjob aufzurufen, müsste das doch auch beim anschließen des druckers möglich sein, oder? immerhin lässt sich auch ein usb-stick automatisch mounten. nur, wo trag ich so was ein? geht da was mit den udev-rules?

----------

